# Celery Soup - Slimming World Recipe



## LesleyP

Hi everyone :)

Just wondering if anyone has the recipe for the SW Celery Soup?

Thankies :thumbup:


----------



## LesleyP

Anyone?? :(


----------



## africaqueen

Ingredients
1 Medium onion
Celery stalks, doesnt matter if it is limp
Salt and Pepper
1 Pint Chicken Bovril stock
Mixed herbs ( or garlic, chillies depending on taste)

Chop Celery and Onion put in pan with Stock, salt & Pepper and Mixed Herbs. Bring to boil then simmer for 20 mins or until celery and onions are soft. Serve eiher chunky or my fave blitz in a blender to make a thick tasty soup and enjoy anytime.

Come and join our SW support thread hun. Lots of help and recipes xxx


----------



## topsy

I am not following SW, but might have to try this recepie, thanks for posting :) x


----------



## LesleyP

You're a star, thankyou! xx


----------



## lucy_x

wow, Im not following SW but this sounds fantastic, Thats tomorrows dinner sorted (with a pitta :winkwink:) for tomorrow (well today seeings as its past midnight)


----------

